# Trying to find the name of a piece using just a few bars of its sheet music



## fallleavesfall (Jun 2, 2013)

A friend sent me two pictures of a solo piano piece and I've been looking all over to figure out what it might be.








At first I thought it might be a Chopin piece (judging from the chords in the left hand), but I haven't found anything proving it. I know it's really far-fetched to expect that one could answer my question using only four bars' worth of music, but it'd be great if people could even hazard a guess as to what this could be. Thanks!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't recognize it, but it seems like the sort of piece that someone would know. Good luck!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

It's in A-flat. We know that much, don't we? 

It's in 6/8. A waltz, perhaps? 

It has a metronome marking. That dates it as after 1815, because the metronome dates from the early 19th century, where it was patented by Johann Maelzel in 1815 as a tool for musicians.


----------



## fallleavesfall (Jun 2, 2013)

That's what I thought at first, that it may be a waltz. But are waltzes ever in 6/8? All of the waltzes I've seen and played are phrased in three.

Also, thanks for the information on metronome markings!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

6/8 is still triple time and could be a waltz.


----------

